# Orchestral short in C minor



## Crassus (Nov 4, 2013)

__
https://soundcloud.com/neidhart%2Fst-1

Nothing ambitious, I used one theme and variations with some occasional textbook harmony here and there.

Does it sound overly segmented?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

No it's not overly segmented and I found it fairly coherent until only the final 10 seconds or so.


----------

